# Building a new gaming rig looking for comments



## Darkkhelmet (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm building a new rig and thought I would post this and get some feedback about the components I have chosen or am considering.

Motherboard:

Asus TUF Z270 Mark 1
Or
Asus ROG Strix Z270E Gaming
I like the Z270E because it has the new USB 3.1 on board and is packed with goodies.

CPU:
Intel 7th Gen Intel Core Desktop Processor i7-7700K

Memory:
Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4 3200 C16 for Intel 100 Series - White

Graphics:
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3


Drives:
Samsung 960 Pro 512GB
Samsung 850 Evo 1TB M.2

Cooling:

Corsair Hydro H100i v2 Liquid Cooler

Or

Corsair Hydro Series™ H110i 280mm Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler


PSU:
EVGA SuperNOVA 850 T2

Case: I should mention lighting is cute but doesn’t matter to me. The following are the best of the best I can find for a reasonable price.

This is a difficult decision. I would like everything to be modular, good cable routing, SD drive bays and if possible support for a DVD R/W drive (I'm old school).

Cooler Master MasterCase Pro 5 (But no DVD access I can see)

Corsair Graphite Series 760T Full Tower* (favorite so far)

NZXT Phantom 820 Full Tower (No DVD access but modular and removable filters)

CM Storm Stryker - Gaming Full Tower*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It all looks good to me. Some overkill with the 7700K and 1080 GTX.

Only change that I would like to see is a SeaSonic 650W PSU.

As for the case, check out the NZXT H440.


----------



## Darkkhelmet (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I like a little overkill, especially when I'm spending this much. I'm curious as to why you would recommend a SeaSonic PSU over the EVGA. I'll look at the case you suggest but I was leaning towards a full tower case.

I'm ditching the Samsung 960 Pro 512GB in favor of the Samsung 960 1TB. From what I have read the performance of the 960 is very close to that of the pro.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The EVGA PSU is made by Super Flower and while they're quality has gotten better, I would like that this build uses a well trusted source with SeaSonic.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Super Flower is every bit as good as Seasonic not to worry.
These cases accommodate the dvd drive and I don't think that is old school at all I think it is intelligent as I have yet to see software for sale on usb drives or movies so how stupid is it to not include a dvd burner?
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119306
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139010


----------

